# Power On By RTC Alarm - Not Working



## Jak-S (May 21, 2007)

Hi
I have an Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP motherboard with RTC Alarm enabled and set to turn on the PC every morning. It used to work perfectly, but about a month ago I bought a new HD and reinstalled Windows, and since then it hasn't worked properly.

It seems pretty random, and will only turn the PC on about two mornings a week, the rest of the time nothing happens. What's weird (and I'm sure related) is that when I shut down the PC in the evening, as it turns off completely my USB VIOP phone makes a pop sound, if it does that, I doesn't start up again the next morning, if it doesn't make the pop sound it it will start up.

Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks, 
Jack

P.S. Also, there's no option in the BOIS, but if I get this working is there any way to set it to only automatically boot up on weekdays, rather than every day?


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

wow I would really like to know this myself. Like how I can set my computer to turn on and turn off at certain times, as well as execute programs it would be very handy, oh yea I have the same motherboard Asus P5B


----------



## Jak-S (May 21, 2007)

Well, getting it to power on at a certain time is easy, it's in the BOIS (hit DEL during post), go to Power > APM Configuration > Power On By RTC Alarm. Of course it's not working for me, but you might have better luck.

Scheduling programs to run and shutting down at certain times is the job of the OS, so if you're using Windows look for Task Scheduler.


----------



## zenameofthegame (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

Did you solve your problem setting the RTC Alarm to boot upt your PC. I face the same kind of problem with my P5B SE and was hoping to find some solution over the net...

Thanks


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe CMOS battery is running low. This could make it random, before it stops functioning at all. Try replacing it, shouldn't be too expensive.


----------

